# First Dart Viv - 18"x18"x18" Exo



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

So, I have decided to begin my construction journal, AND FINISH IT! I see a lot of people begin their construction journals and NEVER FINISH THEM!! I am going to do my best and try to complete mine.

Well, first off here is one of the four inhabitants in my 18" x 18" x 18" Exo-Terra:










I picked up four leucomelas from the reptile show in Indianapolis. They are all four in quarantine. I plan on getting fecals done here soon. If anyone has any information on getting fecals ran I would appreciate it if you would post it here or PM it to me.

Also any suggestions and critiques are greatly recommended and appreciated!!

Thanks!

Enjoy


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Started rounding everything up. I bought the Exo from PetSmart on clearance, got a really good deal. I bought most of my wood and materials from Chris (UmbraSprite) and Lowe's.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry, pics came out pretty blurry, had to adjust...










I flipped the Exo on its back to get ready to foam...


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Kinda hard to take pictures at that angle. I foamed the background and set up the wood, pressing it into the foam where I wanted it. I also put a piece of egg crate in the corner (for pump placement for the drip wall.)


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Only thing that might cause an issue is floor room 4 leucs in an 18 x 18 is a bit tight. Nice frogs though I really miss mine.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

OK, finally I got the camera right!

The little black "cup" things are from a grow-in enclosure. I cut the little "cups" out of the enclosure. I wanted to use the mesh baskets but NO ONE (Menards, Lowes, Wal-Mart, Meijer) in town sells them. I do not know how well the "cups" will do, we will see.










another pic










and another...


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

looks great! I wish I would have put a little more thought into my 18" Exo cube.

The cups should work. I might poke a few holes in the bottom of them to let water drain out a bit.

The wood in the background looks good as well. 

good luck!


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Coming along well.Keep it up.How old are the leucs?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Obliv79 said:


> Only thing that might cause an issue is floor room 4 leucs in an 18 x 18 is a bit tight. Nice frogs though I really miss mine.


I'm going to make sure I give enough hiding spots, leaf litter... I do not think I will heavily plant the floor though.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

moothefrog said:


> Coming along well.Keep it up.How old are the leucs?


Not exactly sure. I will contact the breeders that I bought them from to verify. I bought 4 leucs, from 2 breeders, and 4 different blood lines... Not quite intending to breed, but it would be really cool if it happens!!


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

While my foam is curing I decided to paint the tank.

First, comes the tape!









Then, comes the paint!









...again









...again


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

onefstsnake said:


> looks great! I wish I would have put a little more thought into my 18" Exo cube.
> 
> The cups should work. I might poke a few holes in the bottom of them to let water drain out a bit.
> 
> ...


I will definitely poke the holes in the cups. I'm hoping the wood on the bottom left creates a nice little cave. I have another piece of wood that looks nice and should create a nice hiding spot.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

And there it sits while I am at work. I can not wait to get off!


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

That thing is gonna look Sweet..What kind of paint did you use to paint the outside?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

MzFroggie said:


> That thing is gonna look Sweet..What kind of paint did you use to paint the outside?


Thanks!

The paint... just your everyday Matte Black spray paint found at Lowe's

When I am finished I may go over it again with some Rustoleum or something.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Quick update before I go to bed...

Well, I have been working on the viv tonight. When I got home the paint had ran/faded a little bit so I sanded it down in spots and repainted. 

After allowing it to dry I went in and started carving away. I also sanded the Great Stuff down.

I ran into a little problem, the foam expanded and crushed my "cups." So I had to cut new holes for the "cups." Not that big of an issue.

Took some pics, will upload when I get to work in the morning.

Oh, and by the way, I ordered some more plants and supplies today from Josh. Can't wait for them to get here.

See ya in the morning!

--Josh


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, here is my update this morning. As I said, last night I did a lot of carving (a Wal-Mart plastic bag worth) and I am pretty pleased with the way it looks. In the past, I have just applied the silicone and coco fiber so if I have missed anything or need to make a quick fix please let me know!

Here is right after I carved:









...again









After I took the shop vac to it:









...again









...again


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

you can get the baskets online at any of the orchid suppliers and even on ebay and amazon

Looks good so far


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Tadpole4 said:


> you can get the baskets online at any of the orchid suppliers and even on ebay and amazon
> 
> Looks good so far


I made a mistake and thought I had ordered some from Dartfrog Depot. I didn't. Well, I knew Lowe's had them in the 4" baskets. I get there and they are OUT OF THEM! I did not feel like waiting for some to get here from the internet so I went with the route that I did. It worked out and the grow in enclosure was on clearance at Menard's for only $1.87 for 18 of the "cups."


----------



## stoph (May 10, 2008)

In books, caresheets and forums they advise 18"*18" as the minimum floorspace for 2 frogs and you are going to put 4 leucomelas in it?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I am putting four because I spoke to 4 breeders and dart keepers years into the hobby, they all recommended 4-5. I thought 5 was too much.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is a better look at the wood... 

The piece creating the cave:









Good looking piece:









...more wood









I poked holes in "cups" for drainage, kinda hard to see:









Place for pump:









Another overview:


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, last night I was going to begin applying silicone but the eggcrate came apart from the side of the glass, so I had to do some touch up foaming.

I also made a cover for the area the pump is going.

Could someone help and give me ideas how to hook up my drip wall? I have the PVC, the hose, two end caps, and a T. I just do not know how I should hook the hose and everything up and still make it look good.

Any help please?


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

I would let the foam "cure" for a few days. I have put coco fiber on day old foam just to have it shrink up and show through a few days later.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Last night I made a cover to hide the pump and cut a hole for the PVC. I constructed the PVC (looks like a night stick) so it comes up from the pump and to the left. I will drill holes for the drip wall and then a final hole on the far left corner of it for overflow.

I will take your advice onefstsnake. I have already siliconed the pump cover and PVC though. I will give it until tomorrow for the background.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah So I have a big spot of GS showing now. Gotta find a plant to hide it lol.

Looks great so far!


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks!

I can not wait to get off work so I can get this done!

I really hope my drip wall works out well. I am more worried about that than anything else.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Silicone and Coco is complete. Will post pics when I get to work tomorrow. I still have to clean out all the excess Coco...

After that I will need to drill my holes for my drip wall and then do a few touch ups with silicone and coco after that.

Once that is done the hard part will be complete.

How soon can I begin planting?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Will post pictures in a bit. I need to do a few touch ups. I also need to drill.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

*Finally finished!!*

OK, I took the PVC and formed a nightstick shape with it. I wanted the water to travel to the left and drip on the wood and the background and avoid dripping on the plants.

I made a corner piece and cut a hole in it to allow access to the pump:









Fitting it in the hole (always wear protection):









TADA!









Next comes silicone!


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Well I did not take pictures of the progression because I did not want to stop in the middle of applying silicone. SORRY

Here it is siliconed:









After touching it up:








*Sorry its so blurry*

I then vacuumed it out and added Hydroton:









I also added pieces of river root to the background, kinda hard to see in the above picture..

Another pic of the leca:









I added gravel to the edges:









Again:









I used Atlanta Botanical Garden mix(from Josh) as my substrate. I added some ground up Oak leaves and some coco fiber and whatever else I had lying around.

Here it is after a bit of landscaping with the ABG mix and gravel:









Again:









Tank Shot:









"Caves" with flash:









"Caves" without flash:









Next comes planting!!


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

*The grand finale!!!*

Here are the plants that will be in it:









My plant list:
Peperomia Trinervula 
Korean Rock Fern
Pilea 'Creeping Charlie'
Peperomia Green Scandens
Pothos
Peperomia Mini Trinervula 
Bromeliads (ID PLEASE)

First:









Finished!









Again:









Again:









Again:









And the grand finale!!










Feel Free to ask any questions!

Thanks for following.

--Josh


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: The grand finale!!!*

Wow, I did not realize you can see the foam to the pump. I will need to fix that. Don't you love flash!!


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

So, over 100 views since last night and no comments?


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Love the cave and ferns!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks really nice. I would still add another plant or 2 to the bottom. Just my .02 I also like how you made that drip tube. I'll have to use that idea in the future!


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

The hollow piece of wood on the right hand side, will it do the same job as a coco hut?

I do not like the unnatural appearance of the coco huts...


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

A hiding place is a hiding place if that's what you are referring to about that hollow wood. The thing that is nice about coco huts is that a petri dish fits right underneath nicely and you can easily lift them up to check if you have any eggs. I don't really care much for the look of coco huts so I just cover them with moss. Makes them 100% better.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Update:

I've been adding spring tails. Or at least trying to. I will probably add my frogs in a week or so. I can not wait!


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

My 18" exo molded over slightly and I later noticed a huge population of small mites and fungus gnats. Frogs love them.

Your setup looks great. I kinda rushed mine and it doesnt look so great now.
I think I have a few of the same plants in mine lol.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

onefstsnake said:


> My 18" exo molded over slightly and I later noticed a huge population of small mites and fungus gnats. Frogs love them.
> 
> Your setup looks great. I kinda rushed mine and it doesnt look so great now.
> I think I have a few of the same plants in mine lol.


I hurried without rushing if that makes sense. The plants... I went to the more inexpensive ones. I did not want to dump a bunch of money into plants. 

I ended up drilling more holes into the drip pipe. It is really coming out. I ordered some more java moss. Hopefully that will take over.

I also added a coco hut on the left side as well as another plant. We will see how it turns out.

Also, I added a bunch of springtails in a small compost pile on a piece of styrofoam and I am hoping that helps the springs develop.

I will update with pics in a week or so when my tenants move in.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Looking good Josh!! Want to see some shots when you put in the leucs..


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I will definitely post pics. I really can't wait to put the leucs in. I am having such trouble with these spring tails though. UGH


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you using springtails so that you wont have to culture FF?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

onefstsnake said:


> Are you using springtails so that you wont have to culture FF?


No, I am using both springtails and fruit flies. I have my fruit fly cultures already going. That is not a problem. I am just trying to create a nice little microfauna and a little snack for if I go away for a couple days (like to Midwest Frog Fest!!)


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

What problems with your springs?


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

boogsawaste said:


> What problems with your springs?


Well, I was having a problem getting them into the viv. But I ended up taking a pile of charcoal, coco fiber and leaf litter on top of it. Then I crushed some mushrooms atop that. I put it on a piece of styrofoam and let it develop. I ended up removing the styrofoam and just mixing it in with some of the substrate. Now its molding over and I can see the springs doing their jobs.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

LittleDip said:


> any updates?


I have mold! and I have mold being tended to by the springs! Thats exciting!!

lol


The leucs are pigs. They eat and eat and eat. I had put a bunch of fruit flies in an empty 32 oz container, already dusted with vitamins and they all died. I thought it was a good idea.

Not so much.


----------



## gargoyle08 (Sep 30, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> I have mold! and I have mold being tended to by the springs! Thats exciting!!


Ok, I know I am new to this, but this is the very first time I hear somebody is excited about having mold LOL!!

So, educate me guys... when you say "the springs are doing their job" what do you mean exactly?

I have seen containers of springs at the Tucson show last weekend and did not know what to think of them. So do you basically move these worms in?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

They are not worms. I'm actually not sure what they are classified as but they have legs and can jump. 

Their job is to eat fungus, rotting stuff, etc, and basically help keep the tank clean. Their other job is to be eaten. They are a great little addition to any viv.


----------



## rednkhuntertd (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow! Your tank is looking really good so far. Gives me ideas about the tank that I am currently working on (taking forever). Take your time and get it just the way you want ( I learned the hard way). Can't wait to see how your tank transforms 

Sarah Arevalo


----------



## gargoyle08 (Sep 30, 2008)

boogsawaste said:


> They are not worms. I'm actually not sure what they are classified as but they have legs and can jump.
> 
> Their job is to eat fungus, rotting stuff, etc, and basically help keep the tank clean. Their other job is to be eaten. They are a great little addition to any viv.


Ah! Told you I had no idea what they were LOL!!

I will take note of that, seems like a great idea.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Poop Eaters! and the occasional snack. Kind of like a sick cycle.

Springtails are hexapods (consolidated thorax with three pairs of legs.) Theres a lot of info on them if you want to google collembola.



> The springtails range in length from 2 - 12 mm. Their distinguishing feature is the furcula (forked jumping organ) on the last segment, and retaining hook on the underside of the third abdominal segment; the quick release of this allows the animal to jump great distances. Springtails are the most widely distributed animal on earth being found from Arctic to Antarctic, and they are the most abundant six-legged creature on earth.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

UPDATE: I will be adding the leucs this week. Springtails are booming, mold is going away, frogs are pigs. Only bad thing at this time is I think there is too much water in the viv. It is starting to come toward the top near the leaf litter. I think I may have to pull my pump out and use a turkey baster. I guess that is the downside to having 80-100% humidity and misting 2-3 times daily.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

The frogs are home at last!










I will post more pictures in another thread.

Thanks for following!


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Very cool.How old are they?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

They are around 5 months.


----------



## gargoyle08 (Sep 30, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> The frogs are home at last!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very cool, love it, good pic Josh.

I have the same size tank that I need to re-setup and I am going after the same type of frogs, so it was very interesting to follow your journal


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

gargoyle08 said:


> Very very cool, love it, good pic Josh.
> 
> I have the same size tank that I need to re-setup and I am going after the same type of frogs, so it was very interesting to follow your journal


Thanks! Sorry it wasn't more detailed. I will try my next construction to be more in depth. It will be an 18"x18"x24" that I plan on doing for some Imitators!!


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> The frogs are home at last!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noob question... are these magnolia leaves? I got the impression they were bigger than that.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

No, those are oak leaves. I only put smalled Magnolia leaves in there. I do not like how big the Magnolia leaves are. I keep one magnolia leaf per quarantine container but I only keep a few in my vivs.

I will, however, keep a good amount of Magnolia in my 55 gallon that I am building for my Auratus.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

IndianaJosh said:


> I have mold! and I have mold being tended to by the springs! Thats exciting!!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



If you want to keep an "overflow" container for extra fruit flies you should add a little media or banana slice to the container or they will just dehydrate fairly quickly. Good idea, just needs a tiny tweek


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

JL-Exotics said:


> If you want to keep an "overflow" container for extra fruit flies you should add a little media or banana slice to the container or they will just dehydrate fairly quickly. Good idea, just needs a tiny tweek


OK, cool I will try that. I did not know if they got stressed (can flies get stressed?!) from the vitamins and died or what...


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice Job Josh! Where did you get the river root? Also what is that that is mounted on the right hand side in the picture of the background? Looks like a coco hut mounted on its side onto the background?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

frogsanddogs said:


> Nice Job Josh! Where did you get the river root? Also what is that that is mounted on the right hand side in the picture of the background? Looks like a coco hut mounted on its side onto the background?


The river root I got from Chris at Dart Frog Depot. Really neat stuff. I did not put any coco huts on the background, I just carved Great Stuff.


----------

